# How To Use Yoyo Grow Light Hangers



## adammiller34 (Nov 20, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW EXACTLY HOW TO USE THESE THINGS??? MINE CAME IN THE MAIL WITH NO INSTRUCTIONS AND LIKE 4 LITTLE S HOOKS AND SCREWS... WHEN I PULL THE STRING OUT IT JUST RETRACTS AND I CANT SEEM TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO KEEP IT IN PLACE OR IF IT JUST WILL STAY IN PLACE ONCE IT IS HANGING BUT I'VE SEARCHED THE ENTIRE NET FOR INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO PROPERLY USE AND CONNECT THEM TO THE REFLECTOR BUT I CANT FIND ANYTHING NO PDF. FILE NOTHING   ... ANY INFO WILL BE APPRECIATED SOOO MUCHH!!! THANKS...


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 20, 2008)

mine had a screw on it to adjust tension. i still had to add a two lb weight on top of my hood so it didn't just retract.


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah Mine Do Too... Makes Sense About The Weight Ill Probably Just Try That... Good Looks Man...


----------



## buddog (Nov 20, 2008)

adammiller34 i dont know if some are better than others but the ones i had ended up in the trash can .


----------



## Elven (Nov 20, 2008)

I like mine, once I got the tension adjusted it worked fine. JMO


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 20, 2008)

i like mine but always worry so i set it and then tighten the tensioner so i dont come home to broken cooked plants


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 20, 2008)

I really like them.  I have a very large heavy hood and cannot raise and lower the light myself without the yoyo hangers.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 20, 2008)

After adding the weight to mine it doesn't recoil by itself, but i can apply very little pressure to raise it which i like. my growroom is tight and i have to raise my hood every time i water, would be a major pain without the yoyo's


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

Bump


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 21, 2008)

ive just brought some too. they are a nightmare to try and figure out. mine recoil back up. they are a pain in the botty. ive put a weight onto the top of the light to stop it shooting up.  so your not alone, in the problem wit the yo yos.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 21, 2008)

I've never had a problem with mine.  I have the tension screw pretty tight and it's somewhat hard to pull the light down, but raising it is easy.  I've never had a problem with the yo yo's retracting, though.


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 21, 2008)

chains and s hooks are holding it up now yo-yos ehhh dont know yet lol


----------

